# What symptoms have gotten better or dissapeared?



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Let's start a post about what IBS -or not IBS related- symptoms have gotten better when you started to treat the ANXIETY. I believe there is definitely a connection and also believe this post could help others with same problems to take the step and do something about it. Will you help me?








Mine:No more D when I'm under pressureNausea dissapearedI'm not as antisocial as I used to beFrecuent mod swings- goneNo more problems with sugar levelsMigraines dissapearedThe constant worries are gone Sex is betterI do not hate humanity anymore!







I'll write more as I remember.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

No more D.No more anxiety attacks.Life looks better.Increased energy and perseverance.Able to start a task and complete it.Not obsessed with physical symptoms.I had daily D for six months then started taking small doses of Xanax 3x daily--D was gone in 48 hrs. Now on less Xanax but also taking Effexor XR .75 daily--couldn't be happier with the results. Oh, also see psychiatrist every 3 weeks and work on yoga and meditation. Take care.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for replying.I sleep better.More energy as well.


----------

